# African Pygmy Hedgehog Set Up



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

*→ SEEKING ADVICE?*

I've recently got my female African Pygmy Hedgehog.
I've named her Noah & she was born on the 18th August 2011.
She's an Algerian Grey, her mum is Champagne & her dad is a Chocolate Pinto.

I feed her mostly chicken flavoured Whisker's dry kitten biscuits & dried
mealworms but occasionally I'll give her some banana or chicken meat.









This photograph was taken whilst she was exploring under my duvet, adorable!
Here she's two months old & you can see how diddy she is compared to a hand.

I handle her daily & feed her from my hand to allow her to learn to trust me which is going pretty well 
so far although she remains keen to explore! Quite the fidget bum. She only huffs when first woken up 
or when approached by someone new which is understandable.

















She's kept in an indoor rabbit cage about 32" by 16" & a half inches lined thickly with newspaper. At 
the moment Noah's cage is pretty basic with just her bedding, food & water bowls. I've chosen a 12" 
Silent Spinner wheel & I was considering getting her a teddy hot water bottle to snuggle with for the
colder nights but I'm not sure if that's recommended? 

*What would other owners' recommend I get to make things more home-like for her? *

Thank you to anyone able to advise me ~
*Ashly Rose*
xo


----------



## heatherj (Jun 28, 2010)

why not try her on fleece liners on her cage floor they are really cozy you can get tunnels and houses to match put a litter tray under her wheel and they really keep clean well i wash mine weeekly which they dont really need


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

heatherj said:


> why not try her on fleece liners on her cage floor they are really cozy you can get tunnels and houses to match put a litter tray under her wheel and they really keep clean well i wash mine weeekly which they dont really need


Yeah, I've found a website that creates custom pouches for a reasonable price, so 
she'll have a few Christmas presents! haha. I haven't bought a wheel yet but I've 
found a 12" Silent Spinner & I'll definitely place it over a litter tray. I heard that they
don't learn to control it until they've reached a certain age but that it doesn't take
long to teach them where to go toilet! I'm cleaning her out pretty much every other
day at the moment.

Cheers for the advice :}


----------

